# Immediate relatives of US citizens have special immigration priority



## Kaylara

Who was this spokesperson? Whomever you spoke to failed to tell you that there's a huge backlog with the I130 petitions for US Citizen Spouses, Parents, and Children. Right now, it's taking well over 9 months for people to get just their petition approved. After that they have to go through the National Visa Center, and the finally the Embassy. As of this moment, it's taking over a year for US Citizens Spouses, even though our visas have no numerical limit and are "immediately" available. (That's assuming that your spouses isn't from a high fraud country, wherein you will probably get put into administrative processing at the Embassy/Consulate level. And they can hold your case for YEARS without approving your visa application.)


----------

